

New bill in congress would add cigarette like warning labels to video games - vaksel
http://www.gamepolitics.com/2009/01/12/new-bill-congress-would-add-cigarette-warning-labels-video-games

======
jcapote
"Warning: Studies have shown that playing video games is really fun, so you
watch out now"

